# V6 Owners - Aluminium Paddles



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

Not sure if this is old news for some of you but spoke to the nice blokes down at VAG parts today about delivery on the aluminium DSG paddles. Looks like the price has gone way up (Â£200 or thereabouts) on them. Maybe VW got wind of all this and are trying to stop it - Can't see why but it's happened before with other products and the people at VW seem to be an odd lot.

If you still want some paddles then best get in touch with the guys at VAG parts and get your name on the list - It'll cost you a bit more though now!


----------



## andya (Jun 17, 2003)

Much as like the look of these alloy paddles, I've caught the existing ones by accident a couple of times whilst adjusting my grip on the wheel and I'm not sure going anything bigger (and more catchable) is such a good idea anymore!


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

As much as I like the aluminium paddles, I wouldn't pay 200 notes for them.


----------



## Marc_in_the_US (Aug 8, 2003)

> Looks like the price has gone way up (Â£200 or thereabouts) on them.


Are you serious?? Â 
Is that the price VAG parts quoted you or is this from a VW/Audi dealer?

Good thing I ordered mine last week - scored them for Â£77 BP (~145 US$ due to the crazy exchange rate) including shipping to California Â ;D

Hey Paul, any idea when you're getting a new shipment from Germany? Maybe that's how "VM got wind of all this" Matthew Â 

-Marc


----------



## bajers (Nov 22, 2003)

What.....  

That is outrageous. Obviously they don't want to sell these and are pricing them extortionately high.

It's the only mod. I wanted to do as well because they look so good in the piccies.

I will not be bothering at that price though.

Might spray the existing plastic one's silver ;D ;D

Maybe not though, people might get confused if they look inside and think it's a Crossfire ;D


----------



## RobbieTT (Sep 6, 2003)

E-mail from Dave at TT shop today:

Audi/VW had a price rise at the weekend, and these parts show an increase to Â£144 each side !!! So it will be interesting what will happen then. Get your order in now, if you havenâ€™t already! ;-) (I think Paul has ordered 6 pairs on backorder with VW)

Â£288. The b******!


----------



## bajers (Nov 22, 2003)

Tell im to stuff em where the sun don't shine...pointy ends first


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

.......VAGPARTS haven't contacted me in regard to any price hike? :-/ Â I'll ring them in the morning to get an update. Â It might be that all peeps who already ordered at the begining of last week are ok?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

can we move this to the flame room so that I can type what I really want to type please       [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=stop.gif] [smiley=stop.gif] [smiley=thumbsdown.gif] [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]

can you tell I'm not pleased?


----------



## HansK (Sep 30, 2003)

The only thing that annoys me a little with the current black ones is the plastic click sound they make when you switch. Does anyone know if the silver ones sound different?

Cheers,
Hans


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Guys, unfortunately there was a rather large price rise over the weekend with these particular parts from VW. Subsequently VAG Parts will not now be able to supply these paddles at the earlier price :-/ (blame VW)
Customers that have placed orders for these parts are being contacted as we speak but due to staff illness and the backlogue of emails this is taking a bit longer that it should


----------



## ttigg (May 15, 2002)

Please remove my set from the order as I'm not paying $300-$400 for a set. Once again Brad will be the only one with them :-[

Please refund my CC and ship out (if you[ve not already done so) my visors..

Thanks - man that blows!


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

Playing Devil's advocate, these are no doubt expensive but plenty of guys on here seem to have no problem coughing up Â£200-Â£250 for an armrest, which I personally couldn't justify (beautiful though they are). I guess it all depends on whether you really dislike the plastic paddles enough. The price is pretty damn serious though......

As for the click, I kind of like that - It'd feel a bit weird to me without them.

I don't blame the guys at VAG parts - They're just bearers of bad news; They can't help it if VW put the price of the paddles through the roof.

It's about time that Audi started putting these on the TT anyway - Seems bizarre that of all the cars that VAG make, and with the Aluminium theme being so strong in the TT, they would choose to fit the paddles to the Golf.

Actually, I feel pretty bad about this. In retrospect it was a bad idea for me to bring it up on here since the guys at VAG Parts haven't been able to let everyone else know yet and I am sure that they didn't intend for those who had already ordered the paddles to find out via a BBS (albeit the best one!). Apologies to VAGP if it's caused any hassle - It's the perils of opening the second bottle of red after a good meal.

I'm going to dig myself a hole and crawl into it. 
:-/


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

following the devils advocate theme 

paying money for something that is not there is one thing.
paying money to replace something that is already there is somthing else...

comes down to what you think it is worth I guess.

The original prices (to me) were justified by the increase in 'form' (over function).

The new prices - Â£150 for a small bit of Aluminium? 

If they had been that price in the first place, would I have considered going for them? maybe, maybe not. (probably not!)

But the bit that REALLY gets my goat is that they have gone up so dramatically - have we suddenly got a world wide shortage of Aluminium or something?
No - didn't think so.

Smacks purely of a 'we don't want you to have them' attitude to me.   

Fully agree on the 'don't blame the messenger' bit tho. 

And the 'why aren't they they as std?' too


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

> following the devils advocate theme
> 
> paying money for something that is not there is one thing.
> paying money to replace something that is already there is somthing else...


I don't really see it that way. To me it's more simple....Either I want something or I don't. How badly I want it determines how much I will pay. The fact that it probably should have been on the car isn't going to change anything so I may as-well just forget about it. If I was flush for cash then I reckon I would pay for the paddles but right now I'm not so they will have to wait!

I think this deal certainly has more than a little of "you're doing something we don't like" about it. VW have probably got wind of it and are pushing up the price to shut it down. No company has a price increase that severe so they're obviously just trying to price it out of the market. It'd be interesting to see how much you would get it for if you walked into a Swiss or German Dealer and just said you needed a replacement pair for a Golf.

I can't for the life of me, see why they would be so petty, since they're still making money on it but I guess it may be something to do with it not going through an "authorised dealer". Ridiculous really.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Depends how much other stuff they raised the price on and by how much as to whether it was just a case of fingers up at people.


----------



## Marc_in_the_US (Aug 8, 2003)

> .......VAGPARTS haven't contacted me in regard to any price hike? :-/ Â I'll ring them in the morning to get an update. Â It might be that all peeps who already ordered at the begining of last week are ok?


Dean, did you ever get a hold of VAG parts?

I just tried calling them but Alan was on the phone, awaiting a callback.. wonder what they've decided to do for those of us who already placed the order and got charged for the original amount (Â£34 each!)


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

> wonder what they've decided to do for those of us who already placed the order and got charged for the original amount (Â£34 each!)


IMHO they should honour the price to you guys if you have already paid for them


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

A fried was quoted 155 euros each side in Germany, so I guess VAG Parts are right for the steep price increase... I think something like that has happened with the cuphlders before...


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

> A fried was quoted 155 euros each side in Germany, so I guess VAG Parts are right for the steep price increase... I think something like that has happened with the cuphlders before...


Ah - Really? So VW have some form then!? Party poopers.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

.......the news isn't good! Â They (VW) have indeed increased the price to Â£144.35 + VAT each. Â

The problem I have with all this is that VAG PARTS debited my account on the 21.01.04 for the amount of Â£82.90 and the increase didn't happen until last weekend! Â Now if the parts were ordered on the date I was debited then surely my parts would be before the price increase?

I'm a bit pi**ed all round as I'm now told by VAG PARTS that it doesn't stand and I can get a refund!


----------



## Marc_in_the_US (Aug 8, 2003)

> IMHO they should honour the price to you guys if you have already paid for them Â


I thought so too, if indeed they already had received the paddles for that price, but apparenlty their orders were NOT honored either :-/

So Alan just called me from VAG Parts. Essentially what happened was that they placed an order last week for 20 sets of the aluminium paddles, for a little less than Â£34 each (they do need to make a slight profit..) from their distributor.

HOWEVER, when the distributor received the paddles, they invoiced VAG parts for.. Â£134 EACH SIDE!!!  This was indeed a price hike from VW/Audi themselves. So VAG Parts said "thanks, but no thanks" since they figured no one would be willing to pay over Â£270 for a set.. which I agree with.

VAG Parts will obviously refund all those who ordered the paddles last week for the original Â£34 price, and for those of us outside the UK, they will ensure we get the same rate back (in case the Â£ is now weaker than last week).

There is however one bit of good news: Alan mentioned that they are in contact with a third-party manufacturer who will potentially produce a "replica" of the aluminium paddles, or at least something similar that would fit the 3.2 TT's (with DSG) steering wheel.

The only issue with going this route is that the manufacturer needs an order of at least 500 paddles to make a profit, so I suggest you all show interest by calling VAG Parts and inquire about the possibility of a 3rd-party product!

Cheers
-Marc


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

> I thought so too, if indeed they already had received the paddles for that price, but apparenlty their orders were NOT honored either Â :-/


.......that will be it then! Surely they have a legal contract with their supplier?


----------



## Marc_in_the_US (Aug 8, 2003)

Hmm.. good question. Didn't think of it while on the phone with Alan.

Perhaps you can ask them next time you talk to them? It sounded like they were pretty firm on their position however..


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

What you have to ask yourself is had the price of the paddles dropped do you think they would have given you a rebate ?


----------



## bajers (Nov 22, 2003)

> The only issue with going this route is that the manufacturer needs an order of at least 500 paddles to make a profit, so I suggest you all show interest by calling VAG Parts and inquire about the possibility of a 3rd-party product!
> 
> Cheers
> -Marc


I'll have 2!!! You only need another 498 now ;D

Also, I am going to e-mail my 'mate' at Audi headquarters to complain about this 

I know it wont do any good, but it will make me feel better.


----------



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

Got the call too :'(............ ....but no way will I spend that!
Lucky old EighTT! :
ANT


----------



## ttigg (May 15, 2002)

> I'll have 2!!! You only need another 498 now ;D
> 
> Also, I am going to e-mail my 'mate' at Audi headquarters to complain about this
> 
> I know it wont do any good, but it will make me feel better.


Bajers,
If you indeed have a "mate" at Audi can you see if he can get the following code (or number value)

The Launch Control (UK cars) will have to be disabled and then re-enabled for MOT testing (not sure why). Thus the coding is available to enable and disable LC. By coding we mean a value (like when people code the door locks and windows up)

Can you "mate" get me the code value (+ or - figure) or exact code value to enable and diable the LC feature?

Figured it was worth a try - I MUST have this code (LOL)


----------



## new2tt (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi all

As I am about to join the V6 owners, I was interested to read this. I have sent an e mail to a postsale sports car manufacturer I have dealt with - who for many years has produced parts and modifications for cars. He will deal in numbers much smaller then 500 (mentioned earlier) but how many buyers are there out there? If you can give me an idea of the number of potential buyers then I'm sure he will come up with a price, I'm sure he could offer the product via the TT shop after we've fulfilled the forum requirements. Don't get carried away though, he hasn't agreed to do it yet, nor do I have a price. But assuming the price is sensible - how many orders will we get? ;D


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

> Hi all
> 
> As I am about to join the V6 owners, I was interested to read this. Â I have sent an e mail to a postsale sports car manufacturer I have dealt with - who for many years has produced parts and modifications for cars. Â He will deal in numbers much smaller then 500 (mentioned earlier) but how many buyers are there out there? If you can give me an idea of the number of potential buyers then I'm sure he will come up with a price, I'm sure he could offer the product via the TT shop after we've fulfilled the forum requirements. Â Don't get carried away though, he hasn't agreed to do it yet, nor do I have a price. Â But assuming the price is sensible - how many orders will we get? ;D


Splendid! That'd even give the option to change the design (or at least the shape and size of the actualy paddle area), yes? Either way I'm up for a pair as long as they don't cost Â£200.00.......


----------



## Marc_in_the_US (Aug 8, 2003)

I'm in, too, for the "postsale sports car manufacturer" paddles - as long as the price doesn't go over Â£100 for the pair.
From what I've seen on this forum and the US-based one (AudiWorld), I don't think they'll have trouble selling at least 25 pairs if they price them right.

Also, if they've agreed to start producing them and are open to any "design enhancements", may I suggest that:

1. the paddles are made tall enough to reach a position where shifting can be made with at least two fingers while holding the steering wheel at the "10-2" position (where the notches in the wheel are)

2. the paddles' colour matches the TT's aluminium interior 100%

3. the downshift (left) paddle has a "minus" (-) symbol written on it, and the upshift (right) paddle has a "plus" (+) written on it, nothing more

Thanks for the effort!
Where do I sign? Â ;D

-Marc


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

> 2. the paddles' colour matches the TT's aluminium interior 100%


.......why? Doesn't Brad's R32 paddles?


----------



## Marc_in_the_US (Aug 8, 2003)

I think he said it was "very close".

Better be safe though, and have them copy the original TT aluminium colour! right? 

-Marc


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> IMHO they should honour the price to you guys if you have already paid for them Â


What and loose Â£2000 in the process ? :


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

If any of you guys who placed orders for these would like a detailed explanation then please send me an IM with your phone number and i'll gladly explain all


----------



## bajers (Nov 22, 2003)

> Bajers,
> If you indeed have a "mate" at Audi can you see if he can get the following code (or number value)


TTigg,
Well...err..it's not a mate actually, sorry!

I e-mailed Audi Customer Services a few weeks back and a very polite chap e-mailed me back giving details of when the V6 manual car was being made available in the UK.

If you e-mail the link on Audi's website they might be able to help though


----------



## harco (Jun 16, 2002)

I'd be in for some.

Does anyone think that Audi put the plastic ones on knowing full well that they'd upgrade them to aluminium as part of a minor model upgrade in the reasonably near future? Like many others I think it's wierd that they put plastic ones on when aluminium is such a strong styling feature of the TT interior (especially when the Golf gets aluminium).

Also - I'm no trading standards expert but that price hike looks extortionate to me and could be legally unreasonable. Has there ever been a group legal action?


----------



## ttigg (May 15, 2002)

> What and loose Â£2000 in the process Â ? Â :


Martyn,
I for one would not expect you to make a loss. I think the problem (upset) was some of us were under the impression you'd already ordered them (and charged our cards) and that you should've (sure you did) push for VW to honor (oops UK site) honour their price.

BTW did my visors ship?


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

> What and loose Â£2000 in the process Â ? Â :


Yes 

As in all business to keep customers happy sometimes you have take the good with the bad..cant be all profit you know


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> Yes Â
> 
> As in all business to keep customers happy sometimes you have take the good with the bad..cant be all profit you know Â


Well for what it's worth VAG Parts has only been going for approximately 18 months. VAG Parts is not some large company with a multi million pound turnover which can take a hit like this, it's a small business run by three guys who have to work very hard under quite difficult conditions. We like to think that we offer a good service to many owners of Audi and VW cars and subsequently we like to think of our business as being run by enthusiasts for enthusiasts.
Taking a Â£2000 hit on a deal like this is NOT something we can afford, especially as we are trying our best to offer everyone genuine Audi and VW parts for less along with good friendly advice (where needed).
As a result of the price rise over the weekend, VW was NOT prepared to sell us these paddles at the original price at the time when we ordered them :-/

We can only but apologise to all of you who ordered these paddles, we just hope that you all understand our position in this. Having said that, we are trying our best to come up with a solution to this and as soon as we do we will let you know


----------



## ttigg (May 15, 2002)

> Well for what it's worth VAG Parts has only been going for approximately 18 months. VAG Parts is not some large company with a multi million pound turnover which can take a hit like this, it's a small business run by three guys who have to work very hard under quite difficult conditions. We like to think that we offer a good service to many owners of Audi and VW cars and subsequently we like to think of our business as being run by enthusiasts for enthusiasts.
> Taking a Â£2000 hit on a deal like this is NOT something we can afford, especially as we are trying our best to offer everyone genuine Audi and VW parts for less along with good friendly advice (where needed).
> As a result of the price rise over the weekend, VW was NOT prepared to sell us these paddles at the original price at the time when we ordered them Â :-/
> 
> We can only but apologise to all of you who ordered these paddles, we just hope that you all understand our position in this. Having said that, we are trying our best to come up with a solution to this and as soon as we do we will let you know Â


Sounds great - so did my visors ship?


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

> Yes Â
> 
> As in all business to keep customers happy sometimes you have take the good with the bad..cant be all profit you know Â


Won't be ANY profit if he sells them at that price. Blimey, give the guy a break.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Indeed - Wouldn't expect VAG Parts to take the hit on this - but *would* expect VW to honour the price to VAG Parts - who could then have passed them on to the end customer.

Appreciate that Paul has already been down this route.

Just making it clear that it's VW who I'm Peeved with


----------



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

:'(Sad I'm not getting my paddles but not mad with VAG parts. Â I agree, it's VW should honour the price to VAG parts. Â Did VW put the quote in writing?.......if so 'go get em VAG'.
Thanks for trying to get them anyway! and keep us posted on possible new paddles in the future.
ANT


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2004)

I just called my Audi Garage, now, to order them and ...check the price, after you afraid me , with this increasing amount, and...... they confirmed me 48.31 Euros (Taxes included..!) for each part(left or right).
which is about Â£ 32 ....Vat included..!

He told me, I should have it in 5-6 days.....

I hope the French network, did not have any ideas to change their mind , too ...about the price. ???

Wait and see....


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

> I just called my Audi Garage, now, to order them and ...check the price, after you afraid me , with this increasing amount, and...... they confirmed me 48.31 Euros (Taxes included..!) for each part(left or right).
> which is about Â£ 32 ....Vat included..!
> 
> He told me, I should have it in 5-6 days.....
> ...


Philippe
You might have just "volunteered" for our 1st Euro group buy. Â Might be an interesting test of EU legislation


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Go Philippe! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

.......hey Philippe, order another set at that price for me and I'll give you Â£100 plus shipping to me here in the UK? Â Are you set up with Paypal?

Cheers

Dean


----------



## RobbieTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Hey guys,

We need a French VAG parts supplier!

Any ideas?


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

.......I've done a pretty thorough search on the web to no avail :-/ Â Come on Philippe, let's deal! ;D Don't worry about the rest of 'em just me, me, me! 

*Did I send this as an IM?*


----------



## RobbieTT (Sep 6, 2003)

No joy on the web for me either!!

Forget a booze cruise, how about a paddle cruise to France!


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> .......I've done a pretty thorough search on the web to no avail :-/ Â (IM deleted )


me too - and also couldn't find anything.
Might help if I could read a bit more than school boy French tho :-/


----------



## RobbieTT (Sep 6, 2003)

> me too - and also couldn't find anything.
> Might help if I could read a bit more than school boy French tho Â :-/


Yes, I could do with a parts site that starts by asking 'how old' I am and 'which way to the beach' myself.

'The monkey is up the tree...'


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Le Sanje et don Labre?


----------



## RobbieTT (Sep 6, 2003)

> Le Sanje et don Labre?


I knew someone would understand!


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

or if it was selling beer! (up to about 3 or 4 of them....)


----------



## Marc_in_the_US (Aug 8, 2003)

> I just called my Audi Garage, now, to order them and ...check the price, after you afraid me , with this increasing amount, and...... they confirmed me 48.31 Euros (Taxes included..!) for each part(left or right).
> which is about Â£ 32 ....Vat included..!
> 
> He told me, I should have it in 5-6 days.....
> ...


Philippe, t'as un IM et un e-mail Â ;D


----------



## Marc_in_the_US (Aug 8, 2003)

> Le Sanje et don Labre?


You mean: "le singe est dans l'arbre"

Close, though


----------



## RobbieTT (Sep 6, 2003)

> You mean: "le singe est dans l'arbre"
> 
> Close, though Â


I'm with Eddie Izzard on this one.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

I think poor Philippe will be inundated by now!  Â At least I know the French forum he frequents  :-X ;D Â I'm on my way!


----------



## Marc_in_the_US (Aug 8, 2003)

> I think poor Philippe will be inundated by now!


Yes I'm sure he is. However, he had time to respond to my e-mail and said he will post a response on here (not sure if that meant a new post though) for everyone's benefit.

Basically he needs to confirm that he can indeed receive paddles for the price he was quoted, but he'll fill you all in on the details shortly Â 

It's the French Connection, you see Â 
-Marc


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2004)

My Gooooood.....What happens here...?....I come back home to be Spammed ;D with English Speaking people....LOL

I answer there to all (emails, IM, posts, ...), (more easy for me). ;D

It seems that the price is still the same.
because,
In the same time, a friend of mine , in the south of France went today to his Vag Parts local dealer, and called me back, this afternoon to confirm, he had the same price as me.

The only thing I'm afraid is : maybe , the" increasing price memo" has not arrived yet to all of our french contacts..
I hope it's just an English syndrome...

Anyway, I'll get a response soon...with my order...

Plus, I have to go to my garage Saturday, I'll try to know more about this.

About a group buy, let's see after beeing sure...
Maybe a direct sell and send from my garage. They accept credit cards..should be possible.

Wait (i know it's gonna be hard ;D ) and see...


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

.......again, thanks Philippe for all your efforts! We will await your response with HIGH anticipation   ;D


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

Yep - I'm up for a purchase if the price is more reasonable.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> .......again, thanks Philippe for all your efforts! Â


I'll second that! Big Time!


----------



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

Brittany France just quoted me 142 euros each :-/
Think they've got wind of it also!
ANT


----------



## Rav (Jan 21, 2004)

Due to the price increase, I think that it's time that somebody out there starts making a set of OEM paddles.

Anyone in the business?


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

> Due to the price increase, I think that it's time that somebody out there starts making a set of OEM paddles.
> 
> Anyone in the business?


We must be able to find someone who can do it at a reasonable price. I think it would also give the opportunity of changing the paddle design if that's what everyone wanted. Would need a lot of work but may result in a very cool pair of paddles.


----------



## new2tt (Dec 17, 2003)

I know someone and they are currently considering the manufacture for us, the cost will depend on anticipated numbers of buyers. He makes really good stuff for other cars at present and this is up his street - but like anything the number of buyers will change the price. So far I've only had three people say they were interested, he won't bother unless the demand is much higher. We will be able to get involved in the design, we have already had suggestions that the same size as the plastic paddles (smaller then the Golf) and with just the plus and minus signs. It maybe 'chicken and egg' but please state your interest - if you haven't before. Thanks Martin


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

> I know someone and they are currently considering the manufacture for us, the cost will depend on anticipated numbers of buyers. Â He makes really good stuff for other cars at present and this is up his street - but like anything the number of buyers will change the price. So far I've only had three people say they were interested, he won't bother unless the demand is much higher. We will be able to get involved in the design, we have already had suggestions that the same size as the plastic paddles (smaller then the Golf) and with just the plus and minus signs. Â It maybe 'chicken and egg' but please state your interest - if you haven't before. Â Thanks Â Martin


Cluck. You have IM.


----------



## Rav (Jan 21, 2004)

> I know someone and they are currently considering the manufacture for us, the cost will depend on anticipated numbers of buyers. Â He makes really good stuff for other cars at present and this is up his street - but like anything the number of buyers will change the price. So far I've only had three people say they were interested, he won't bother unless the demand is much higher. We will be able to get involved in the design, we have already had suggestions that the same size as the plastic paddles (smaller then the Golf) and with just the plus and minus signs. Â It maybe 'chicken and egg' but please state your interest - if you haven't before. Â Thanks Â Martin


I'd definitely be interested!!

Rav


----------



## RobbieTT (Sep 6, 2003)

I'd like ones the same size as the Golf. Given them a try and they are much better!


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

.......as tempting as this may be, I'll try and refrain from getting involved with a "design" for the replacement paddle as everyone wants different things and this will probably disrupt the process? Â Maybe not? Â

Keep it simple and not too fancy (just like the R32 paddle :-X ) would be the only advice I can offer. 

P.S. It must be noted that the reverse of these paddles are indeed quite a complex design with the clip/lip edge and the "cross" spring retainer molded into the one piece of material. Â I would be interested to see if a CNC machine could handle all that work as the original whether plastic or alumium were more than likely forged or created in a mold :-/


----------



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

Sorry V6 Will post tomorrow the nUMPTYs are back :-/on the forum


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

.......any news for us Philippe? I thought you were getting these on Saturday?

Cheers

Dean


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2004)

Hi all,
Saturday, the part Dept. was closed, so I just called them.

News are ??? :
- the order is maintained but not avalaible at the moment at the French Importateur VAG France...so it is delayed....with no date...

My contact told me, maybe one week or two...

I asked him if it was the sign of a price change..?
He assured me not...!
It is just a question of "empty stock"....!

The French Importator ordered in Germany...and it take a bit more time...

Sorry to keep the suspense....

It's the same for me too...

stay tuned...


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

.......thanks Philppe for the update. Â Any chance you could email me the VW Dealers details to allow me to order a set as I think I'll take the chance? Â If you could also pre-empt them of what I will be doing as my French is appauling?

If the parts department have an email address that would be even better.

Merci

Dean


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2004)

I sent you a mail, Dean... 

Stay zen... ;D

[smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

now then.....

please don't shoot me down on this straight away!

Just purely as a back up plan - has anyone ever erm, had a lift in one of those new Citreon V2 (?) Sensowhatsit things?

Was watching the box last night and caught the 'let your hands have some fun' (or whatever).

Now - got to say the padles looked remarkabley similar - what do you think the chances are of a single manufacturer out there making padles for everyone?......


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

.......I would have thought the chances of it fitting the TT 3.2 would be slim :-/ Maybe worth a look if the price was right. I'm not sure if I could live with Citreon C2 paddles tho! : ;D


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

Also, if I can actually get hold of a set of R32 ones I will see if I can make some identical copies.......watch this space


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

So if you own a R32 and you have a problem/need your paddles replacing, you also get shafted!

By ruling out one type of buyer, surely you're alienating the 'original' buyers as well. Good business sense that .........NOT!


----------



## new2tt (Dec 17, 2003)

I have spoken to the guy that makes bits for car modifications and he should be up for making them, he's good with aluminium parts, but he will need to see some before he can quote a price, he will also need orders for 50 pairs which at present we will struggle with. I've had about 8 responses so far, but many also seem to be hanging on for a result in France. Can someone post some good photos of the R32 paddles ie with more views then just through the wheel then at least we can get the costing evaluated. Many thanks Martin.


----------



## new2tt (Dec 17, 2003)

Does anyone have a pair of plastic paddles they can lend to a manufacturer so he can price up making the Ali ones? Obviously I'm looking for someone that has replaced them already! Please contact me if you maybe willing, I will personally ensure you get them back.

Thanks, Martin.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

.......Martin, I will be more than happy to help on both accounts, i.e. pics of R32 paddles and supply of my old plastic ones once I've done the change, but only if I can be the tester and design guru for the new versions? :   ;D


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2004)

YEAAAAH...GOT THEM...!!!..... [smiley=chef.gif]

My Aluminium Paddles are there....ready to....on the way to switch.... 
finally, arrived today at my Audi Garage.

Price is still 97 Eur for both..!...nobody told me about changes....

And , you know what....the part man, speaks english...
In few days , he would give the price for shipping to UK....

Then , I'll give you the global price and the way to order , directly with them....

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Marc_in_the_US (Aug 8, 2003)

> YEAAAAH...GOT THEM...!!!..... Â [smiley=chef.gif]
> 
> My Aluminium Paddles are there....ready to....on the way to switch....
> finally, arrived today at my Audi Garage.
> ...


Thank you Philippe, for all the efforts you put in trying to obtain the Aluminium paddles and for keeping us posted.
I'm sure many will be ordering a set from your dealer, as the price is so much more reasonable than in the UK!!!

Will you be doing the swap yourself, and if so, would you be able to take pictures of the procedure so the rest of us know how to attack this challange? Â ;D

Thanks again, and happy paddling!! Â 
-Marc

PS: just got my refund from VAG parts on Monday.. after being charged for the original price a month ago! also, the refund amount was slightly different, due to the exchange rate dropping - oh well, business is business..


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

.......I'll second that. * CHEERS PHILPPE!* [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

It still all sounds too good to be true. I'll be extremely happy when I have them in my hand! 

I'll look forward to the extra info Phillipe and will try and wait patiently. FWIW I will still be doing a DIY install session with my camera.

Cheers

Dean


----------



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

;DCan't wait!!!!!!! I really don't like the plastic paddles
Cheers Philippe
ANT


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

I'll 3rd or 4th that!

nice one fella - if you get a batch going, I'll be up for it (please!) ;D


----------



## RobbieTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Me too!


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Me three!

And thanks again


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2004)

> Thank you Philippe, for all the efforts you put in trying to obtain the Aluminium paddles and for keeping us posted.
> -Marc ..


you're welcome... 

Take it as thanks and ackowledgements, for all the informations, I usually learn here for my forum.

My way is to try to participate in, all year long, here and elsewhere, about TT stuffs. Not to come here just to pick up new guys for my next meetings...once a year.

About the paddles: Â ;D

For Marc, yours will wait for you very soon, in Paris, for your next stay...(+shipping ; he told me around 7 Eur to sent it)

Dean & Ant:
yours are ordered, on the way... dealer said about 15 Eur (around Â£10) for secure post delivery to England (would confirm it exactly soon)

I keep contact with interested others:
-Dont I recognize you?
-RobbieTT
-CamV6

As soon as I've got confirmed price for shipping exactly, I 'll sent you by mail : name, and Fax & direct phone Numbers to order in direct, to my Audi Garage Parts Manager.

After, It will be possible for all those who want to do the same...easily.

[smiley=juggle.gif]


----------



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

Philippe, Thanks friend! ;D
The Stella Artois is on me when we meet up !
Many Thanks, I'll wait for your email.
ANT


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

ditto!

Un(e?) Stella grande 

he said - showing that his command of the French language will just about stretch to ordering beer...
Almost 

cheers Philippe - much appreciated!


----------



## Marc_in_the_US (Aug 8, 2003)

> For Marc, yours will wait for you very soon, in Paris, for your next stay...(+shipping ; he told me around 7 Eur to sent it)


Merci Philippe!! Je viens de te renvoyer un mail, mais tu dois Ãªtre dÃ©jÃ au lit.. zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz ;D

-Marc


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> Merci Philippe!! Je viens de te renvoyer un mail, mais tu dois Ãªtre dÃ©jÃ au lit.. zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz Â ;D
> 
> -Marc


show-off!


----------



## Marc_in_the_US (Aug 8, 2003)

> show-off! Â


He he..









Can't wait to get my paddles!!! If only I knew when the heck I'm flying to France to pick them up...
Should be a couple of weeks now.

If you guys get yours first, be sure to take pics during the swap!
Otherwise, I definitely will when I get back and perform the surgery 

Later!
-Marc


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Nice one Marc!

heck of a trip just to grab a pair of paddles tho!


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

.......MERCI Philippe! Can't wait to get that email from you! ;D I'm counting the days and hours now! : :-[  

Cheers [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Dean


----------



## EighTT (Jun 10, 2003)

Nothing really to add here. I just wanted to be the 100th reply to this thread.

Meanwhile, here's another photo of my aluminum paddles to tie you over until your paddles arrive!


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

.......you bugger Brad!  I wish I'd ordered them at the same time as you as they'd be on the car by now : I guess I just didn't realise how easy it would be for me to do the change or I think I would have bit VAG Parts hands off! 

How are they holding up and any thoughts about reverting back?


----------



## EighTT (Jun 10, 2003)

> .......you bugger Brad!  Â I wish I'd ordered them at the same time as you as they'd be on the car by now : Â I guess I just didn't realise how easy it would be for me to do the change or I think I would have bit VAG Parts hands off!
> 
> How are they holding up and any thoughts about reverting back?


They're holding up great and I haven't had even the slightest thought of reverting to the original paddles. These are better in every way and should have been on the 3.2 TT in the first place. Shame on VW for jacking up the prices!


----------



## Marc_in_the_US (Aug 8, 2003)

> Nice one Marc!
> 
> heck of a trip just to grab a pair of paddles tho! Â


You really think I'd go all the way to Paris just for the paddles??  (ok, maybe I would ;D)

Nah, I already have plans to go there to visit friends & family as well as other business trips to Sweden & Italy.
Only problem is, I have no idea when I'm going!! still waiting for the clients' schedules..


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Hey Philippe,

I'll take a set if we can organise a suitable form of payment.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2004)

> Hey Philippe,
> 
> I'll take a set if we can organise a suitable form of payment.


You can do it in direct, with my Audi Garage, with your credit card, now.
Mail me, and I send you back, all informations with direct line phone number of the contact guy to call.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> .......I would have thought the chances of it fitting the TT 3.2 would be slim :-/ Â Maybe worth a look if the price was right. Â I'm not sure if I could live with Citreon C2 paddles tho! : ;D


Yet you're quite happy with the light switches from a Skoda?

*chuckle*


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

....... :.......Hed, have Nismo brought out a mod yet which replaces your entire interior?

*Dick*.......   ;D


----------



## Marc_in_the_US (Aug 8, 2003)

All right kids, back to the issue at hand Â ;D

Philippe - do you think it may be worth it to provide your contact's name & number here on this forum, so that folks can directly deal with him instead of bugging you all the time?

Just a thought.. Â 
BTW thanks again for everything, 10 days to go until I see "my precious" Â 

-Marc


----------



## ttigg (May 15, 2002)

So Marc are you getting a set? Must admit I'd like to get a set but I really must wait to see if Sheryl takes the car, if not then these will be on the list along with...

- HPA / S-Line type suspension set up
- ABT grill
- new brake pads! 
- R32 paddles (maybe)
- Milltek
- AMD / REVO 
- TTDA (maybe)


----------



## Marc_in_the_US (Aug 8, 2003)

Yup, my pair of paddles has been ordered (thanks again Philippe!!) and will be delivered to a friend of mine who lives in Paris. Now that my trip to Europe is confirmed, I will pick them up on the 27th and be back here in Cali. on March 10th to slap them on Â 

So Steve, you still thinking about that R32?? Â 
You should check the vwvortex.com forums, they've starting to receive them in the US and you should be able to judge whether it's worth it or not (for you at least), depending on how many bugs are found Â ;D

Later,
Marc


----------



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

Philippe, Do I need to send you more details or are still going to drop me an email..........I'm desperate for those paddles!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
ANT


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2004)

Hi all,

As I said to Dean, there is no problem to order them, but it seems to be a problem to...pay them..

Finally, The Audi Garage is not equiped to accept payment by credit card without the chip (we have a chip on our cards , in France, and we don't sign tickets, just dial a code confirmed by the chip).

So, for the ordered sets (Marc, Dean, Ant) we shall try an other way.

I'll pay for it and send them, by myself. It's not so difficult.. ;D

I gave to Dean my bank numbers, allready to make the transfer.

@ANT, ASAP, I send you a copy by mail. with shipping cost to UK included, it will be a total of 120 Euros ,to transfer me.

@Marc, on peut trouver un autre moyen, pour toi, si tu viens a Paris(ton ami FranÃ§ais peut m'envoyer un cheque que tu lui paieras en cash) et il y a moins de frais pour Paris. je te dirais quand je l'aurai envoyer.

It seems not to be too much people here, interested by these paddles, so I could be your contact to do the same, if you can not wait for the stocks regulation of UK VW .

Just know, (Dean told me), that the transfer will cost you around Â£20 (bank expenses, UK is not Euro yet.. :-/ )

@ROB, I received your mail, and I sent you one back as well.

Stay tuned...


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

.......again....... *THANKS PHILIPPE!*

.......I'm off to the bank this morning Â  ;D  can't wait until lunchtime :

.......it's so close now I can taste it! : :-[ 

Cheers

Dean


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

> .......it will be a total of 120 Euros ,to transfer me.......
> 
> .......Just now, (Dean told me), that the transfer will cost you around Â£20 (bank expenses, UK is not Euro yet.. :-/ Â ).......


.......so for anybody not in the know, these paddles from our FANTASTIC friend in France will cost Â£81.15 (approx. dependant on interest rate) + Â£20 for the bank transfer compared to Â£340 direct from VW in the UK!  :

I just like to thank Marc in the US as well for also offering to bail me and my appauling French annunciation out. You're a STAR!

If theres is anything that I can do for any of you guys this side of the pond, I'll be more than happy to help, just name it! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Cheers

Dean


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Philippe - you ave email....


----------



## Marc_in_the_US (Aug 8, 2003)

> I just like to thank Marc in the US as well for also offering to bail me and my appauling French annunciation out. Â You're a STAR!


You're most welcome Â 
-Marc

PS: sounds like you will get your paddles before me Â 
Make sure you snap some piccies during the install !!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2004)

;D ;D ;D
hey, hey.....look what arrived today.......?

;D


----------



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

;D
Philippe,
Thanks so much, what a cracking picture! Money will be on the way to you on Monday! Â 
Merci Bien mon ami !
ANT


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2004)

@Dean, 
As I've just shown it on my Forum AudiPassion.com
here are some close pics of the "thing". ;D ;D

It looks like , not possible , just to switch plastic paddles and new Aluminium's.

I don't have my TT, at the moment, to see, but I remember, on Marc's photos, there was 2 screws(1 on +1 under) on the support, to hold each paddles; and on these, there is just one screw under.

I think we shall be obliged to change the set support+paddle..

to open it , it's very easy. Just be careful with the smal spring, in the middle.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]       

RESULT! Â I nearly fell of my chair when I saw those pics! Â Cheers Philippe, what a guy!

Nice pics of the de-asembled aluminium paddles and I can set you mind at ease as this is exactly what the plastic ones look like underneath and they also only have the same identical 1 screw to each as I expected which means.......5 minute install! Â Piece of p*ss! No need to swap the switches as well. Rest assured that I'll be posting a "How To" of some description when I get my hands on those puppies ;D

I transfered the monies today to you Philippe and was told that it should show on your account by tommorow Â afternoon. Â Please let me know when you have recieved it?

I'll now count the days until they arrive! Â It's a shame I won't be able to have them in the car by Sunday for the Sarf Wales Meet, but hey, as long as I get 'em!

So it's a BIG 2 finger salute to VW UK and all who sail in her! ;D

Cheers

Dean


----------



## Marc_in_the_US (Aug 8, 2003)

Thank you again Philippe for taking the time to post such nice piccies of the paddles!! Â ;D

Indeed, as Dean has confirmed, there was only 1 screw on our TT's black plastic paddles - one on the underside (if the wheel is held straight up) of each paddle's switch.

If you flip the steering wheel upside down, then you will see the screws on the "top" side this time.. this is how I took the pictures earlier Philippe, you may have thought the 2 pics were for the same paddle..

Anyway, glad to know you have them in your possession, and can't wait to install them on our TT's!! http://www.********.co.uk/ttforum/YaBBImages/smilies/mexicanwave.gif

-Marc

PS: Dean, looks like you'll beat me to it! so make sure you document the whole swap procedure, step by step, with detailed piccies ;D Cheers!!!


----------



## EighTT (Jun 10, 2003)

Enjoy!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2004)

@Dean , Marc,
Great..! , so you confirm, there's just one screw under.
(Right, Marc, I thought, with your pics, it was the same paddle with 2 screws.. : )

I picked them all, quite late yesterday evening at the garage.

When I got home, couldn't check on my TT stayed at he garage, (it's OK, but for the next 3 weeks ( ;D I've lent(for money..  the first French TT V6 Roadster, for their Show rooms, this company got 3 garages in the centre of France.... ;D a way for me to get 360Â£....anyway, i'm skying the next 2 weeks... ;D...and needed a bigger car...  )

So it sounds good, the switch won't take more than the time to unscrew....

In fact, I took up 3 sets yesterday and mine was in the pack, (Ant's was ordered a bit after, should arrive soon) but as I said upon, I don't need mine now so I'll send all 3 as the 1st pic, before i go skiing...

Probably tomorrow morning.... I'm very busy, during the day, these days.

Philippe


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

many thanks for the pics Philippe!  

did you get my email?


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2004)

> many thanks for the pics Philippe! Â
> 
> did you get my email?


Sorry, I haven't seen your login on any mails , I received... :-/

I cannot recognise you.. ;D ;D ;D ;D

Send me an other one, and precise your login...


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

ROFL! Â 

cheers Philippe - just sent it (to your email addr from over <-------------- http://www.********.co.uk/ttforum/YaBBImages/email.gif)

ta very!


----------



## ttigg (May 15, 2002)

> Yup, my pair of paddles has been ordered (thanks again Philippe!!) and will be delivered to a friend of mine who lives in Paris. Now that my trip to Europe is confirmed, I will pick them up on the 27th and be back here in Cali. on March 10th to slap them on Â
> 
> So Steve, you still thinking about that R32?? Â
> You should check the vwvortex.com forums, they've starting to receive them in the US and you should be able to judge whether it's worth it or not (for you at least), depending on how many bugs are found Â ;D
> ...


Hey Marc,
Sheryl's not decided what she wants to do yet (women!) so we'll see. I do however think it's great that you guys have managed to sort this out (very good) So what's the US cost shipped including say a bank transfer fee? Seeing the pics now makes it more tempting


----------



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

Philippe,
I am doing a telephone bank transfer tomorrow morning so the money should be in your account within the next few days .

Are you sure about sending the ones in the picture to me. What about you? ??? If you don't mind the wait, that is very good of you!

Thanks again and how long do you think the post 
normally takes? :

I must admit I can't wait to fit them on my car!!!! 

ANT


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2004)

> Philippe,
> I am doing a telephone bank transfer tomorrow morning so the money should be in your account within the next few days . Â
> 
> Are you sure about sending the ones in the picture to me. Â What about you? ??? Â If you don't mind the wait, that is very good of you! Â


It's OK....It's better you get yours quickly.. ;D ...before I leave, next week. 
Or you'll hate me, if you know , that meanwhile, I'm on Holidays, when you wait... ;D

Anyway, I'll get mine after my ski week.. 



> how long do you think the post
> normally takes? :
> I must admit I can't wait to fit them on my car!!!!
> ANT


 ??? Banks and Posts are so strange organisations, downthere... : ;D


----------



## Marc_in_the_US (Aug 8, 2003)

> Hey Marc,
> Sheryl's not decided what she wants to do yet (women!) so we'll see. I do however think it's great that you guys have managed to sort this out (very good) So what's the US cost shipped including say a bank transfer fee? Seeing the pics now makes it more tempting


Ah yes, women and indecision.. Â : ;D

Well as far as a total price for shipping the paddles from France to the US, as I mentioned before on AudiWorld it will all depend on the shipping costs and bank transfer fees. Â Given that the paddles are 97 euros (for both) and an international wire transfer can cost up to $35, add another $20-30 for shipping and you got a fairly steep figure of $180-190 Â  especially now that the $ is so weak at the moment..

Of course, you *could* get them shipped to someone in the UK and pick them up on your next trip home Â


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2004)

LOL, I can imagine you, Marc, getting back to US, with your suitcase, full of Paddles, at the customs... ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Marc_in_the_US (Aug 8, 2003)

He he.. what will be *more* funny is when I show up at the customs in Paris CDG, and they open my suitcase.. only to find electronics & PC components for my friends, a bunch of feminine stuff for my sister, and a whole rack system for a TT roadster  (for you know who )


----------



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

Philippe,
Many Thanks for that. The transfer cheque is sorted and the 120 euros are on the way to you!
ANT


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

*YYYYEEEEEHHHHAAAAAHHHH!!!!!!!*.......THEY'VE ARRIVED!

Will be getting 'em on around Lunch time today. Don't worry, I've got me camera to take some footage and pics of the install.

A BIG thank you to my new French friend Philippe, YOU'RE AN ABSOLUTE STAR!

Watch this space 

Cheers

Dean


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Philippe
hope you're having fun it t'snow - there's an email awaiting your return. 

Dean - there's an IM for you!


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

.......they're on and look GREAT! Â I took the shots and will get 'em off the camera tonight and I'll produce a quick "How To".

Just a few quick points:

The aluminium is actually of the Brushed variety and seems to have no clear laquer over it.

The symbols seem to be transfers and not an actual etching so the "/off" may be removed fairly easily?

As the aluminium seems to have no finish a more polished/shiny look may be achieved with a bit of fine polish (i.e. braso (SP)).

Do not overtighten the screws as this will stop the paddle from it's full motion and it WILL become unfunctional. Â It must be said however, that a slight 1/8 of turn on the screw can change the "feel" of the paddles motion quite substantially. They can almost be fine tuned to your liking. The tighter the screw the less of a click is heard and vice versa.......

Cheers

Dean


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Ahem - And a possible fuller write up as discussed? [smiley=deal2.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

> Ahem - And a possible fuller write up as discussed? Â [smiley=deal2.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


.......no probs Kell I haven't forgotten, but only if you give me a free copy of the mag the article will be in?  (As I'm not a member of the TTOC, but in spirit definately!)

Does AbsoluTTe want exclusive rights?  ;D 

Incidently, how much would it cost me to get the back issues of the mag without becoming a member?

Cheers

Dean


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Before Mark comes along and states it, unfortunately we cannot, or do not, give out free copies of the magazine to those people that contribute.

The only incentive is that you get your name in print.

There was talk of selling back issues, but IIRC, no price has yet been set.


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

> (As I'm not a member of the TTOC, but in spirit definately!)


Oi Dean,
In spirit doesn't quite cut it!!!! Â  

Get joining. Â


----------



## bajers (Nov 22, 2003)

I've just joined to-day 8) 8)

 Â Dean Â ;D....just cus you got your fancy flippers!!


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

you know it makes sense....

AND you get some nifty TTOC window stickers....


----------



## bajers (Nov 22, 2003)

> AND you get some nifty TTOC window stickers....


Can't see any on the Duke.....


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

> Can't see any on the Duke.....


David Dickinson is in the TTOC


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

.......just another small note:

I drove home this eve and gave me new paddles a good going over and found that I set the screws to a point where I now don't have the "click". They function perfectly but without what some found to be the annoying click click. On further inspection of my recently downloaded pics of the install I just noticed something I didn't on the install, the R32 paddle has an extra "noodle" or spike on it's rear which may indeed be there to limit it's travel and reduce the actual clicking sound? In fact the more I study the pic with old and new paddle (viewed from rear) side by side I'm pretty positive that's it's purpose.

Anybody like to share an FTP for me to upload some pics?

Cheers

Dean


----------



## Marc_in_the_US (Aug 8, 2003)

> Anybody like to share an FTP for me to upload some pics?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dean


Dean - send me an e-mail (check my profile for address) and I'll be glad to post all the piccies for you Â ;D
If it's over 5 Mb let me know and I'll provide you with the FTP info for you to upload directly onto my site.

Cheers!
-Marc


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

.......it's 6.7MB Marc, so if you would be so kind as to IM me your FTP details I'll upload them now?

Cheers

Dean


----------



## Marc_in_the_US (Aug 8, 2003)

Sorry for the delay, IM sent


----------



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D
PADDLES ARE ON!!!!!!!
What a difference! They're so much better!
PHILIPPE THANKS AGAIN
ANT

I'll try to post a pic on the link below!
http://public.fotki.com/ANTTRV6/my_tt_roadster_32_dsg/


----------



## Marc_in_the_US (Aug 8, 2003)

Cheers Dean, got all your piccies on my FTP site Â ;D

I've posted a new thread describing the swap procedure with most your pics and Philippe's (and two of yours, ANT ) so that people don't have to scroll through pages and pages of posts, here:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 1077676725

Thanks again to all who contributed!! Â ;D
-Marc


----------



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

Nice Job Dean and Marc! Well put together
ANT


----------

